# 3rd Gen Orion HCCA 225 inquiry



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

Hello all,

Got a 3rd Gen Orion HCCA 225 amp, searched high and low for the manual regarding the crossover jumpers, but with no avail did I find any detailed info.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. (It is the amp with the removable connectors similar to that of PPI Art series)

Best regards,


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.geocities.ws/kewlcat_68/orionpdf/orioninternalxover.pdf

i believe this should help you out


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

d_man1 said:


> http://www.geocities.ws/kewlcat_68/orionpdf/orioninternalxover.pdf
> 
> i believe this should help you out


Thanks so much! Now I can rest my eyes (sigh of relief) I owe you a cold one


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

Anyone got the top lid retainers? I need if you have spares let me know, thanks!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Turtl3Sh3ll said:


> Anyone got the top lid retainers? I need if you have spares let me know, thanks!


Try Patrick at RobotUnderground. I'm not sure if he has them or not, but it's worth a try!


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

Still looking if anyone knows where to find them or alternatives, thanks.


----------

